# Einzelne Songs von Audio CDs brennen?



## Yasemin (20. Juli 2002)

Ich habe ein kleines Problem.

Ich will meiner Ma eine art best of Cd machen und dachte das sei ganz einfach.

Wenn ich aber nun von einer Audio Cd ein Lied auf die Festplatte kopiere (alte CDs ohne Kopierschutz), dann kann ich das dort werder abspielen noch brennen.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?


----------



## dave_ (20. Juli 2002)

die tracks direkt zu kopieren ist so nicht möglich.

Welche brennsoftware benutzt du ?
Es gibt da zahlreiche tools die so etwas können, auch winamp hat ein wav output, wenn du also deine cd abspielen lässt (unter winamp) kannst du direkt .wav datei en erstellen

Falls du WinOnCd benutzt, schau mal unter 'audio cd' in den editor. Ich weiss grad nicht wie der punkt heisst, aber dort kannst du auch super von cd auf festplatte kopieren.


----------



## Yasemin (20. Juli 2002)

Ich benutze easy cd creator.

Naja, aber irgendwie liegt es nicht an der wav sache. Ich kann die dinger nirgends abspielen, auch nicht im media player


----------



## MoPB82 (20. Juli 2002)

vielleicht klappts mit hilfe diesem tool.

check this out 

ich finds mega geil und es ist auch recht schnell


----------



## dave_ (20. Juli 2002)

Starten die tracks nicht, oder hörst du sie einfach nicht ?


----------



## Yasemin (21. Juli 2002)

Wie soll ich sagen, ich klick auf den song, winamp öffnet sich und zeigt den song in seiner abspielliste ein, aber er startet nicht.


----------



## Vitalis (21. Juli 2002)

Hast Du die Songs nun direkt auf Platte kopiert oder mit einem Tool wie diesem gerippt? Denn anders geht es nicht. Benutz dieses kostenlose Programm zum Kopieren der Musikstücke auf Platte als wav-Datei.


----------



## Yasemin (21. Juli 2002)

Vielen Dank, die Programme haben mir sehr geholfen, jetzt bin ich dank euch mal wieder ein bißchen schlauer geworden *g* dankeschön


----------



## MoPB82 (21. Juli 2002)

null problemo , helfe gerne


----------

